# 370z complaints so far?



## jward2 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm on the verge of trading my 350z for a 370 but was wondering what little things about it bother current owners...like blind spots, no trunk button from inside, the new gauges, gas consumption or issues with the Navi. Are there any small things you wish would be on the car that you have discovered missing so far. All small things in my opinion but this being a first year run for the car do you think the 2010 models will reflect small changes. I know that nissan quietly kept revamping the 350z with things here and there.

Man I test drove the thing but I guess I'm torn about getting it on its first year run. Oh man I try not to run on emotions when at the dealership cuz if that was the case it would be in my driveway right now. You guys who bought it did you want the bragging rights to be driving the new Z or did you just say screw it 1st year or not I'm getting it?


----------



## Michaeljones (Jan 17, 2011)

The car is absolutely amazing as far as how it drives and performs. I love its tossable nature and its low driving position. The only thing that I cant stand is this constant vibration in the shifter. I dont know if this is just my car, because I havent seen it on any other forums. Regardless, it annoys me. Other than that its great. Also, its not my only car, I have an audi for the winter.


----------



## striperbisher (Oct 27, 2011)

Mine is a 2010 and it is one sweet ride. NOT a winter car even with traction control. I slid into a ditch and cost 5K to fix it. I live in South Carolina and we do not have harsh winters so I thought I would be ok. I went out and got a cheapo 4wd and parked it when it is slightly icey or snowing or even raining and freezing. The shifter vibrates in mine too. BUT, It is one fun car.


----------



## calex53 (Oct 6, 2012)

What do i need to put in my 370z to beat a mitsubishi evolution x gsr ?
I have a stock nissan 370z and my friend has a evo x gsr and he wants to race, and i want to ensure my victory, What do i need to put into my car to make sure i win ? Also what are the best performance bolt ons i can put on my nissan ?


----------



## Leader Service (Nov 2, 2012)

I love my 370z! Seems like shift vibrating is a common flaw in the 370z. It's not too bad though.


----------



## 8minoil (Feb 6, 2013)

Suspension is a little stiff.


----------



## Barbara53 (Apr 15, 2015)

On 11May2015, I purchased the Nismo 370Z with auto-stick. No vibration in stick, but the AC comes on automatically at start-up whether the AC light is on or not. I had a 2005 350Z - Anniversary Edition - and loved it! Good Luck!


----------



## Barbara53 (Apr 15, 2015)

How about we make that purchase date 11 MARCH 2015! Sorry....just giddy about the vehicle! Taking it on its first road trip this weekend and soooo looking forward to spending some quality time with it!


----------



## midn8t (Feb 14, 2016)

yah i got tones of issues with my 370z

its been in shop now more often then its not been in shop.
bought it brand new 23k miles ran great after that turned into piece of crape

http://www.nissanforums.com/nissan-370z/229545-my-experience-370z-roadster.html


----------



## 370ZNismoTech (Feb 25, 2016)

*370Z*

I've had mine since October. Overall I love it! It performs great. Small things that bother me however are:

- Blind spots due to small rear windows and large driver mirror.
- Recaro seats are very uncomfortable and continuously move out of position (seat back needs constant readjusting).
- The trunk took three times to open it at first. That seemed to resolve itself.
- The XM Traffic is slow to update.
- The XM Weather doesn't describe weather alerts accurately nor tells you where the alert affects.

Having written that, I am very pleased overall. This is the first car I have not had to take back to the dealer to fix quality issues in the first three months of ownership.

I highly recommend the car.


----------

